# Looking for a Mango wine recipe



## arcticsid (May 3, 2009)

Hi Gang,
I hope this post finds all of you safe and warm, and smiling.
Fred Meyers has mangos 5/$1.00, thats like almost free. I was hoping someone in here had a recipe for a nice mango wine, let me know what you think, I'll probably need to get em tommorrow before they're gone. I realize I will probably need to freeze them first, and thats fine. I was hoping someone could tell me what else i would need in addition to the fruit itself, yeast recommendations etc.
As Always, 
Troy


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

1st you need to weigh one. All recipies are in pounds not each. That being said If you have made any fruit wines before just use that. Just change it to Mango.
Yes freeze but before pit the fruit. Dont forget the pectic enzymr. I would use Cote des Blancs. Get more than you need so you can make a f-pac.
FYI I would get 25# min and 7# for a f=pac min. This all depends on YOUR taste
Keep us posted


----------



## arcticsid (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I should have weighed them, I bought 5 just to eat. I'm quessing there around 3/4 # each, and I was quessing around 25# for 5 gallons. I'm pretty excited, It's rare to find any fruit cheap here and damn sure not mangoes! They have a perfect ripeness too. Should I ferment the pulp in a bag or strain it off on the way to the secondary? And lastly, to peel or not? Smash up the pulp or use chunks?

Thanks
Troy


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

I would use bags and thats going to require 2 buckets so spilt everything into 2 primaries.


----------



## St Allie (May 3, 2009)

*found this recipe on jack kellers site*

Vino Colima
(COconut, LItchi, MAngo)


3 to 4 lbs. Mangos 
2-20 oz. cans Lychee in syrup 
6-12 oz cans Coconut juice with pulp (not coconut cream or milk) 
12 oz. water 
20 oz. sugar or 1.095 s.g. 
1-1/2 tsp. acid blend 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient 
1/4 tsp. tannin 
1 campden tablet 
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
Montrachet yeast 
Peel and slice the mango, discard the large seed, and push the flesh through a juicer, add to primary. Drain Lychee syrup into primary and push the flesh through the juicer, and add that to primary. Add all other ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Check s.g. Draw one quart of juice from primary, add sugar and bring to 110 degrees stiring constantly until sugar is completely disolved. Return that to primary. Cover with muslin cloth. After 12 hours add pectic enzyme. After 12 more hours add yeast. Ferment until s.g. drops to 1.010. Rack into secondary, top up and fit airlock. Rack again in 30 days and again every 2 months for 6 months. Stabilize, sweeten if desired, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. Age 1 year before drinking. Serve cold.[Recipe by Bob Arndt, Ontario, California]


----------

